# Nobz sprues



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

A guy (kaos) over at waaagh just got his hands on some nobz and
posted some pictures on the sprues of the new nobz that will hit the shelves soon.
I thought I might share them with you, becouse these are totally badass.





'ere we go




























(source: http://www.the-waaagh.com/forums/?showtopic=37634)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Interesting. I really like the holstered pistols. Could use them in a feral IG force no problems. Some very evil looking close comabt chainweapons in there as well.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Those are pretty neat. The guns are especially cool, they look very orky.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Verrry niiiiice.

WANT.

That is all.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are pretty crazy, I must say... I'll definitely be getting one or two of those kits!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I already have a ton of Nobs but the weapons these guys have look really cool. I will definetly getting a bunch of the hand weapons and guns for building my ork marines.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Those are really nice, the only complaint I would have is the torsos and legs don't seperate. Otherwise they're pretty cool.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a Khorne Berzerker army and I'm now suffering from chainaxe envy. The whole "second wave" concept for army releases has really turned out to be an excellent idea, there's no way they could have viably released all of this stuff with the Ork Codex release. Looking forward to seeing what the Daemons second wave stuff looks like.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

I WANT WANT WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

argh............


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Some of those Chain axes will be making an appearance in my Chaos army for sure!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I love orkish weapons, especially the gunz. It wakes up the mean green beast inside me. I'd definitely get that kit for my mate's birthday. 

...Love that dakka...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I am definatly using the new Nobz as my Nob commanders for all my squads. However i dislike how there are only 3 Power claws for 5 Nobz.... what are they suppose to share?


----------

